# The evolution of search



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

We often talk about search engines. Here's a nice graphic that shows just how rapidly change occurs in that field...Google was definitely not the first ones with search technology...and probably won't be the last.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

good stuff thanks for sharing Y.


----------

